# Weekend Project.....



## dewdley (Feb 2, 2014)

Did these last weekend. Thinking I'm going to need to get a better camera and pen display :)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice looking pens Glynn! For someone who just started turning pens you are WAY ahead of the curve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dewdley (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the confidence boost!! There are so many nice pens and skilled turners on here that I get a little nervous posting....One thing though is I HAVE to get myself a better background for taking pictures :)


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2014)

Look good. I started out turning dec a year ago and started with pens and they looked nothing like that. Took me a year before I got some decent pens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 2, 2014)

Glynn those look extra good. For turning pens since Dec, you are doing great.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 3, 2014)

Great looking group of writing instruments.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 4, 2014)

Very nice looking group of pens ! What kit is the gunmetal bullet pen second from right ?


----------



## dewdley (Feb 4, 2014)

It's a .30cal Magnum Twist from PSI. The blank is from Lee Valley.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 4, 2014)

dewdley said:


> Thanks for the confidence boost!! There are so many nice pens and skilled turners on here that I get a little nervous posting....One thing though is I HAVE to get myself a better background for taking pictures :)




Look up "Photo Light Cube" on Amazon, Pretty cheap and they do work quite well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dewdley (Feb 4, 2014)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 4, 2014)

Even cheaper than a photo cube from Amazon -- here's what I use, nothing more than a wire shelving system (I think it was sold for vegetable storage) with some bright white paper taped to it.

I have a ring-flash for my camera which is visible on the left edge of this snap, sitting on its tripod ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrude (Feb 5, 2014)

Nicely done, great looking pens. Also nice job on the finish you are doing. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------

